# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  مدينة حمص أدخل وشوف وما تندم والله

## أباالصلط

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم جولتنا التراثية على أكبر مدينة في سوريا @ الاسد او اكبر محافظة اذا صح التعبير هذه المدينة بصراحة يا اخوان انا ولدد فيها وبيت العائلة فيها كمان وبدعيكم لا تشوفوا وتقراءو عنها وتشوفي التراث والاثار الي فيها . 
__________________________________________________  ______________
*محافظة 
محافظة حمص
حمص*

*تشكل محافظة حمص واسطة العقد بين المحافظات السورية لما تتمتع به من موقع جغرافي يضعها في موقع القلب من سورية* 
*وتتوسطها من الشمال والجنوب بعرض وسطي /250 كم /  ومن الغرب والشرق بطول متوسط قدره /360 كم/ * 
*وتطل على محافظات حماه والرقة ودير الزور شمالاً وعلى محافظة ريف دمشق جنوباً وعلى محافظة طرطوس غرباً* 
* كما تشترك بالحدود مع كل من لبنان والعراق .*
*وتبلغ مساحة المحافظة /42226/ كم2 , وهي أكبر المحافظات السورية مساحةً إذ تشكل 22%* 
*من مساحة الجمهورية العربية السورية .*
*كما يبلغ عدد سكان محافظة حمص /1790859/ نسمة , منهم 40% من سكان المدينة و60% من سكان ريف المحافظة .* 
*ويقسم وادي نهر العاصي محافظة حمص إلى قسمين غير متكافئين مساحة يقع الأول غرب مدينة حمص والثاني شرقها* 
*كما أنهما متمايزان من نواح عديدة تضاريسية ومناخية وسكانية وفي أسلوب الحياة* 
*حيث تجد مناخ الجبل إلى جوار مناخ السهل إلى مناخ الصحراء مما أعطى المحافظة كل ما يعشقه السائح ويعيشه المقيم* 
*هذا بالإضافة إلى التاريخ العريق المغرق في القدم والذي ارتسمت صوره وتوضحت بصماته في كل زاوية من زوايا هذه المحافظة العريقة* 
*التي لا زالت لا تحتفظ بأسرار القرون الطويلة من الزمن حيث تمتد جذور حمص إلى منتصف الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد .*
*وبالقرب منها هزم الإمبراطور أورليان جيوش زنوبيا عام /272 م/  وقد حررها العرب عام* 
*/636 م/  وحكمها الحمدانيون والفاطميون والأتراك وفي جنوب حمص حدثت أعظم معارك التاريخ في قادش بين الحثيين والفراعنة .*
*كما بلغت حمص درجة عالية من التقدم والعمران والتجارة والزراعة في عهد القياصرة الحمصيين*
*الذين حكموا روما وفتحت أمام تجار حمص معظم أسواق المدن الأوروبية .*



*مدينة** حمص :*
*يقال عنها بأنها لا توجد دار إلا وتحتها في الأرض مغارة أو ماء ينبع للشرب* 
*وهي مدينة فوق مدينة ومن أهم المغارات فيها :*

*( مغارة أبو جرس ـ ومغارة القلعة ـ وحي المغارة )*

*وقد شيد جنوب المدينة قلعة حمص المرتفعة والتي تربض على ارتفاع /32 م/* 
*يشرف على مدينة حمص جزء منه طبيعي والآخر اصطناعي .*
*جامع خالد ابن الوليد :*
**
*ويعود بنائه إلى أواخر العهد العثماني حيث أقيم المسجد الحالي على أنقاض المسجد القديم الذي كان قائما" 
على الطراز المملوكي أيام الظاهر بيبرس في القرن من /7ـ3 ه / 
والمسجد الحالي مشيد على الطراز العثماني ممزوج بطراز عربي 
وإستخدمت الحجارة السوداء في بنائه من الخارج والرخام الأبيض المنقوش من الداخل 
ويعتبر آية في الإتقان , وقد فتح خالد ابن الوليد حمص /636 م / 
ويقول ابن بطوطة فيه : (وبخارج هذه المدينة قبر خالد ابن الوليد سيف الله وعلى قبره كسوة سوداء ) 
قلعة الحصن:

وهي تعد من أروع ماخلفته العصور الوسطى من الحصون 
وترتفع عن سطح البحر/750/م وتبتعد عن مدينة حمص /60/كم وعن الساحل السوري /35/كم 
وتقدر مساحة القلعة /30/ألف م2 وهي حصن داخله بينهما خندق وحولها حصنها الخارجي المستقل .
ويمكن رؤية البحر الأبيض المتوسط من على سطحها الخارجي بالاضافة الى ميناء طرابلس 
وبرج صافيتا وبحيرة قطينة قرب حمص .**

دير مار جرجس :

أو مقام الخضر عليه السلام ويقع على الطريق القديم الذي يربط الساحل والداخل وكان يسمى قديماً(الحميراء) 
ويقال أن الدير قد شيد على أنقاض هيكل وثني للاله هويدا وأصبح أساساً للدير القديم 
الذي تأثر بالفن العربي من حيث وفرة العقود والقناطر والأقواس أما الكنيسة الحديثة فقد شيدت في عام1857.


-كما ويوجد في المحافظة العديد من الآثار الهامة منها بحيرة قطينة التي نسبت الى الاسكندر 
وتعود الى الالف الثاني ق . م ويبلغ طول السد 1120م وارتفاعه7م وعرض قاعدته 35م 
وتتسع البحيرة الى 250 مليون متر مكعب من المياه ومساحة سطحها 62كم2. 

حمامات أبو رباح المعدنية:
وهي تقع في جبل أبو رباح قرب مدينة القريتين وهي فتحات بركانية طبيعية ينبعث منها غازات كبريتية وبخار الماء 
ولها فؤائد صحية لما تحمله من مواد مشعة وأملاح. 

مملكة قطنة وقادش :

الأولى جانب قرية المشرفة شرق مدينة حمص 
والثانية قرب قرية تل النبي مندو وقد أسسها الكنعانيون وبلغا عصرهما الذهبي في الألف الثاني قبل الميلاد 
وفيها تم توقيع أول معاهدة سلام في التاريخ بين الحثيين والمصريين .

-مدينة تدمر الأثرية التاريخية وهي قبلة السياح من جميع أنحاء العالم.

-أسواق مدينة حمص ويعود تاريخ تشييد قسم كبير منها الى العهد المملوكي والأيوبي والعثماني .
المباني القديمة في حمص في مدينة حمص ومن اشهرها قصر الزهراوي /متحف التقاليد الشعبية ومتحف حمص 
الذي يوجد فيه أثار تعود الى العهود القديمة اليونانية والرومانية والبيزنطية والعربية الاسلامية.


ويوجد في مدينة حمص 13 فندق أهمها فندق سفير حمص وفندق حمص الكبير وفندق دوحة الميماس وفندق الوليد.

وأيضاً الى مشجعي الرياضة فهذه المدينة اخرجت فريق الكرامة الذي تغلب على الاتحاد السعودية 5x0 في أياب دوري أبطال أسيا عام 2007 في مدينة حمص 
تقبلوا تحياتي وبدون زعل الى محبي ياسر القحطاني فهوا كان في فريق الاتحاد 
وشكراً
*

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*روووووووووووووعه*
*  انا رحت سوريا مرة وحده وكرهتها لكن من الصور هدي لازم اعودها*
*يسلموا عالصور الروعه*

----------


## ابن الموده

يسلموا عالصور الروعه

----------


## أباالصلط

عفوا منك اخي محمد انت يمكن بس سكنت في السيدة زينب عليها السلام 

السيدة زينب عليه السلام فيها السنة ويلي هم اليزيدة يعني فيها شيعى بس قلال 

ولازم ترجع سورية وتروح  على مناطق فيها اولاد ملتك الشيعة بكفي اني شيعي ومن سوريا @ الاسد

----------


## هناء المغربي

رحلة مرررررررررررررة حلوووووووة....
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## الملاك

اني رحت قلعة الحصن 

يسلمووووو على الصور بيجننو

تحياتي 
-
-
-
-
-
الملاك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على الموضوع ......،،

----------


## حواء الحوريه

تسلم ابا الصلط  على الموضوع  في سوريا مناطق كثيره حلوه وزرتها كثير بس حبيت اسال عن مناطق سوريا الي تكثر فيها الشيعه

----------


## أباالصلط

> تسلم ابا الصلط على الموضوع في سوريا مناطق كثيره حلوه وزرتها كثير بس حبيت اسال عن مناطق سوريا الي تكثر فيها الشيعه



 
أولاً شكراً لكي أختي على مرورك الطيب بي موضوعي 

ثانياً سؤالك نوعاً ما جميل ومفيد للأخوة الذين لا يعرفون الكثير عن السوررين 

المهم : في محافظة حمص أكبر محافظات سوريا اكبر تواجد للشيعة أنا راح اكتبهم محافظة محافظة حسب 

تسلسل وكبر المحافظات .

حمص ( 60 ) %شيعية

( 20) سنة و (15 ) علويين و( 10 ) مسيح

حلب ( 40 ) % شيعة 

(40 ) % سنة و (15 ) مسيح و ( 5 ) علويين

اللأذفية (20)% شيعة 

( 65 ) علويين هذه الطائفة طبعاً تعرفوها ومنها السيد الدكتور ( بشار الاسد ) وحرمه 

(5 ) سنة ( 10) مسيح 


حماه ( 80 )% وهابية ولاكن لا يمكنهم اني يفعلوا شياء لائن الشيعة والعلوييين اسكتوهم في عدد محاولات تخريب وتفجير في سوريا 

(10) شيعة (5) سنة (2) مسيح (3) دروز

السويداء ( 90) % دروز 

( 10 ) شيعة (5) سنة (5) علويين

أدلب (40 ) % شيعة

(60) سنة

الرقـــــــــــــــــة ( 30)% شيعة

والباقي سنة 


_هذه أخر التحصيلات الاخيرة لنسب الشيعة وباقي الديانات في سورية من مكتب أية الله الســــيد ( على الحسيني الخامنئي ) دام ظله_

----------


## أباالصلط

> رحلة مرررررررررررررة حلوووووووة....







> يسلموووووووووو







مشكورا على المرور الجميل .

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكور اخوي 
على الطرح

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافيه ..*
*جهود راااائعة حقا ..*
*تستحق الشكر والثناء ..*
*على فكرة أني سنويا هنااااك عندكم في سوريا ..*
*إلهي بالعود ثم العود ثم العود والعود والعود .................*
*عن جد هيجت أشواقي ..* 
*باقي وااايد على الأجازة ..*
*ياربي متى بس ..؟!*
*بوركت جهودك المبذولة خيو ..*
*لك مني كل الشكر والامتنان ..*
**
**
*تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بوركت اخي على النقل .
وان شاء الله نكون من زوار سوريا هذه السنة .

----------


## وردة حلاوية



----------


## أبو سمر

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً

----------

